
Using NLP to Identify Redditors Who Control Multiple Accounts - jabraunlin
https://towardsdatascience.com/using-nlp-to-identify-redditors-who-control-multiple-accounts-837483c8b782
======
alcuev
I recently became a mod of a small subreddit and this is super interesting. If
this was made into a mod tool I would use it.

I'm wondering what else you could use this analysis for. I imagine something
similar could work on Twitter? Like if you blocked somebody and they make
another account to harass you.

------
bradknowles
These kinds of tools tend to require a certain amount of data before they can
give you any useful results. That would tend to be harder to get on short-form
twitter as opposed to the longer amount of space you can get in reddit.

